# Script funktioniert im IE aber nicht im Firefox



## firestone (13. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Javascripte funktioniert im IE einwandfrei aber im Firefox nicht woran kann das liegen ?


```
<script type="text/javascript"> 


		function pruefenFunktion(){		
	
		if (document.forms[0].kundennr.value == "") {
		document.forms[0].kundennr.focus();
		
		}
		else if (document.forms[0].besteller.value == "") {
		document.forms[0].besteller.focus();
		
		}			
	

		}
		function abschicken(){
		if(validate(document.forms[0])){
		document.forms[0].submit();
		}
		}
		
		

 </script> 





<script for="document" event="onkeydown()" type="text/javascript"> 
	
 	if(window.event.keyCode==13){ 		
	 	
 	}else if(window.event.keyCode==17){
 		abschicken();	
 	} 

  
 </script> 
 

 
 
 <script for="document" event="onkeyup()" type="text/javascript"> 
 	if(window.event.keyCode==13){ 	
 		pruefenFunktion();
		}  
 </script>
```

Java und Javascript habe ich im Mozilla bereits aktiviert Oo .

Lg Fireli


----------



## srea (13. Jul 2010)

Get key press event using JavaScript (JavaScript Programming Tutorial) • Geekpedia
Vielleicht hilft das weiter.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jul 2010)

Ansonsten solltest du in der Fehlerkonsole ne genauere Beschreibung finden was da falsch läuft.


----------



## firestone (13. Jul 2010)

Danke hab die Lösung gefunden


----------

